# Copadichromis borleyi Kadango



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am interested in possibly setting up a species tank of Copadichromis borleyi Kadango. However I keep seeing conflicting information about tank size. I have a standard 75 gallon tank (48 x 18). Is this too small? How many (if any) could I keep in that size tank?


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

kw70 said:


> I am interested in possibly setting up a species tank of Copadichromis borleyi Kadango. However I keep seeing conflicting information about tank size. I have a standard 75 gallon tank (48 x 18). Is this too small? How many (if any) could I keep in that size tank?


From my understanding, the females tend to get to about 5-6", males from 6-8", and there are several strains of fish that are unrelated that are somewhat smaller (~5") and also sold under the name red fin borleyi.

Mine are all juveniles, very young adult, and possibly all female (2 definite, 3 too small to know) - and in a 75g. They utilize the ENTIRE tank, top to bottom and add a ton of life to it. If they start getting too big in a year or two, I'm prepared to get a much larger tank, but for now, they're more than fine. Extremely active, peaceful (for a Malawi) fish.

This is my first time keeping them, so I can't speak firsthand to what they're like at adulthood - but I found a ton of good YouTube videos about them and they seem to have a similar personality as adults as well. Given that, I'd think you could keep about 10-14 depending on the sex ratio. Just be prepared to get a six or eight foot wide tank at some point, or two 75's with a large bridge so they can swim to each.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nothing over 6" in a 48" tank. Can we make a sticky for this? It seems to be a very commonly asked question.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

That was the problem though. I have read different info on how big they get. One place says males get 8 inches, another will say 6 with females smaller.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

In my experience, they grow to about 7" on average and I do mean average because I've seen 9" borleyi. I should have said less than 6" in a 48" tank 6"-8" in a 60" so on and so forth, my apologies. That's also with a depth comparable to the width and not just a long skinny tank. I'm sure most of the senior fish keepers would agree.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

No problem. I will likely keep with the mbuna then. Just looking for something different as I have kept mbuna for a while.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I know how you feel, I started out with a 40 gallon breeder and worked my way up to a 180 and I still want to go bigger.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried one in a 75G and he just looked too big...I like them in a 125G.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've always housed them in a 6' tank. When the dominant male wants to spawn, he will push all the fish to opposite ends of the tank. The same with every dom male I've had. It's manageable with 6 feet. When not spawning they're fine, but quarrels between males can become an issue. It ranges between minimal to over the top chasing. I recently moved, and considering going back to 1 male instead of 3.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone. When I get a larger tank in the future I will look into these. I really like both the males and females. For the 75 gallon I will likely stick with mbuna. I had considered a few different breeding groups of smaller size peacock and/or haps but I have no experience keeping these so I am not sure if the tank would be as active as a mbuna tank. I have always enjoyed my mbuna. I have even thought about Tropheus (Tanganyikan) but a little hesitant to try those.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah tropheus require a whole new level of dedication and preparedness than mbuna or haps and peacocks.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Quick question about mbuna. Can Metriaclima Msobo or alternatively saulosi be combined with Cynotilapia sp. Hara Gallireya Reef in a 75 without an extreme amount of aggression?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Since both males are relatively blue with black barring, I'd say there's a higher than normal likelihood of aggression problems. I'm not sure since I haven't kept galireya


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do the hara/saulosi combo...my hara did not color up to their best with other blue barred fish.

Maybe the msobo and hara.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok thanks. I have only seen pictures of Msobo but in the pictures I saw the male looked more blotchy than striped. Is that what you have seen?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

DJRansome, may I ask, in your 125g which Astatotilapia are you keeping with your borleyi? (latifasciata?) And the 'Maleri' I assume is Aulonocara stuartgranti maleri? I just parted with my Tropheus colony of 10 yrs and am thinking of restocking something along those lines - curious to know more about your exact mix (incl. m:f ratios). I have remaining only 8 Synodontis grandiops in this 125g at this time.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Are Msobo very aggressive? I have also seen some Metriaclima Zebra dwarf Manda with OB females that are nice. I know some aggression comes with the territory but would prefer to avoid a bloodbath.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Msobo are a medium aggression mbuna...I would not mix with haps. In general this is true of most Metriaclima...none are peaceful but some are more than medium aggression.

Yes I have the latifasciata and all are doing well. I'm trying for 3m:9f of each but I never seem to be able to get enough females. I initially stocked with adult males and juveniles, and of course, some of the juveniles are male. I'll just keep adding juveniles until I achieve balance.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

One last question (I think!). Would maingano work with saulosi? I would like some more blue since I will have so much yellow with saulosi females. How aggressive are they? Profiles here say mildly aggressive but I have also read they have a higher aggression level.

I also like Metriaclima zebra Manda dwarf with blue blotched females but I can't find much info on them. If I got these I would avoid getting saulosi since males are similar. I would find other tankmates for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Saulosi and maingano I would expect to work well together.

The only thing I have heard about manda is they are skittish and never heard the females can be blotched.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Apparently these are dwarf Manda which is different.Here is a picture from the internet of the female. The male basically looks like a male saulosi blue with vertical black bars.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Those are true M. Zebra. Manda is their locale. Nice looking fish.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks! Do you know anything about their aggression level to conspecifics and other fish? I would love to build a tank around them. Any suggestions for good tankmates?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The profile here- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=809

Not much for them on this site. I looked at Konings book. Lots of info regarding M. Zebra, but all of it relating to their habitat and range in the lake. The population at Manda is a smaller form.

I would treat it as a typical zebra type concerning stocking. Large profile, aggressive, blue barred and scape with lots of rock. In a 75 I'd look to do 2 more species. Pretty sure I know the vendor you're looking at. Start out with a dozen or more Zebra. Stock with some other non barred and non OB mbuna.


----------

